# What to put in a scramble?



## baking fool (Jan 21, 2010)

that would be a scramble, aka hash, etc. I usually put home fries, diced onions & peppers, diced bacon, sometimes diced ham, sometimes diced jalapeno, sometimes grated cheese, & of course always scrambled eggs & I mix it all up. I've never tried it with mushrooms or tomatoes but I guess they could be good also. (makes sense anyway) What else could I do?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 21, 2010)

I make a scrapple, which is probably different from what you're talking about:

Scrapple - All Recipes

Basically it's diced pork products (heart, liver, jowls, etc.) mixed with boiling water and cornmeal, and made into a mush cake, refrigerated over night, sliced and then fried. Served with maple syrup.

Beef can also be used, but usually with the addition of bacon, for some reason.

Fried mush is also an old country recipe only without the meat.

Scramble - scrapple, it all sounds good!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2010)

I think bakingfool's scramble is more like hash browns on steroids.

Scrapple is more like a meatloaf/pate that is fried as a solid piece (like a burger). 

Scrapple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2010)

Picante Sauce ~~ Rotel


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm Irish. IRISH!

When St. Patty's rolls around I always make twice as much as I need so I can make "St. Patty's Hash". Butter and all the ingredients of a good St, Patrick's dinner, boiled potatoes sliced thin and started first followed by rough chopped corned beef and then last the rough chopped cabbage. Top with 2 over easy eggs and toasted soda bread on the side.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## baking fool (Jan 22, 2010)

that looks like crumbled sausage in the first pic. that's one other thing i've tried but i forgot about it. maybe i should try it again


----------



## msmofet (Jan 22, 2010)

baking fool said:


> that looks like crumbled sausage in the first pic. that's one other thing i've tried but i forgot about it. maybe i should try it again


 yup. italian sweet sausage removed from casing and cooked then added red and green bell peppers, cubanel peppers, mushrooms, red onion and yellow onion.

second one has potatoes and bacon (instead of sausage), green bell and onions.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> *I'm Irish. IRISH!*
> 
> When St. Patty's rolls around I always make twice as much as I need so I can make "St. Patty's Hash". Butter and all the ingredients of a good St, Patrick's dinner, boiled potatoes sliced thin and started first followed by rough chopped corned beef and then last the rough chopped cabbage. Top with 2 over easy eggs and toasted soda bread on the side.



That's it!  I knew there was something about you that seemed familiar!  My maternal Grandmother was Irish and I definitely take after her.  I two make a full St. Patrick's day dinner and make a very similar "hash" the next day!

It is also where you get all that lovable blarney from


----------



## msmofet (Jan 22, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> i'm irish. Irish!
> 
> When st. Patty's rolls around i always make twice as much as i need so i can make "st. Patty's hash". Butter and all the ingredients of a good st, patrick's dinner, boiled potatoes sliced thin and started first followed by rough chopped corned beef and then last the rough chopped cabbage. Top with 2 over easy eggs and toasted soda bread on the side.


oh yummy!!


----------



## baking fool (Jan 22, 2010)

msmofet said:


> yup. italian sweet sausage removed from casing and cooked then added red and green bell peppers, cubanel peppers, mushrooms, red onion and yellow onion.
> 
> second one has potatoes and bacon (instead of sausage), green bell and onions.


 
that's what i was getting at, although i almost always mix in a scrambled egg mixture. some diced ham would be good too now that i think about it.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 23, 2010)

baking fool said:


> that's what i was getting at, although i almost always mix in a scrambled egg mixture. some diced ham would be good too now that i think about it.


you said you wanted suggestions for what to go INTO scrambled eggs. these both had eggs thrown in AFTER stuff was cooked/sauted till tender. then eggs added and were cooked till soft set.


----------



## baking fool (Jan 23, 2010)

i don't think i said that...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 24, 2010)

I dig all skillet hash but the St. Patty's is king in our house.

Has anyone done a italian sausage, potato, maple syrup glaze? OUTSTANDING!


----------



## baking fool (Jan 26, 2010)

i wouldn't have though maple syrup but i guess it goes good with the sausage...


----------

